
Get An Invite To Any Private Beta - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/12/get-an-invite-to-any-private-beta/
======
staunch
In general this is a great startup lesson. We've all seen on this site people
posting "I have invites for X, who wants one?". Patterns like this reveal a
gap between what people want and what's available. Systematizing it can lead
to very successful projects. It can also be like a delicate flower that
crumbles when you pick it up, which may be the case with invites.

